# EricZ's Bass Tracker Pro-16 Build



## EricZ (May 30, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I'm Eric from Minnesota, and I've been lurking around here for awhile now. Figured it was time to start a thread of my own.

About this time last year I bought a 1988 Bass Tracker Pro 16 that was in pretty rough shape. The boat itself is perfect for what I need; something small with big casting platforms that isn't slow. I fished out of it all last summer, adding a trolling motor, fish finder and a few other things. 

The plan initially was to redo the floors, replace the transom, fix the console and move the trolling motor batteries forward (back end sat pretty low) over the winter. The layout IMO wasn't as good as it could be, and that started the ball rolling to where it is today.

The trailer was so bad that I couldn't even put the boat in the water until I replaced the bunks. I figured not being able to use the boat was a pretty good incentive to completely redo the trailer. 

Anyways, here is what I started with




and the trailer.... (notice the rotten bunks)




I used the rafters in the garage and some tie straps to get the boat up in the air while I could work on the trailer. All of the decals were ripped off, all new wiring/lights, paint, tires, and bunks. It cleaned up pretty nice. 













And done.

That's exactly how I used it all summer. In December I started gutting it, and I'll post pics of that tomorrow.


----------



## EricZ (Jun 2, 2013)

Once I pulled it in the garage for winter, it was time to gut it. The transom and floor were soft, and a lot of the carpet was peeling off. 

Anyone familiar with these boats knows how much of a pita getting to the transom can be. After getting a little creative it came out in pieces. 




Gutted




Mocking up the small Beavertail float pods




And welded




Setting in the new transom. It's 2 chunks of 3/4" marine grade laminated together. 




Transom cap rewelded.


----------



## Zum (Jun 2, 2013)

Welcome to the site...
Looks like you know what your doing,nice work.


----------



## TNtroller (Jun 2, 2013)

Trailer looks like new, bet the boat will look the same.


----------



## EricZ (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks guys. 

This forum has helped me a lot throughout this build. Any issue I've run into has already been covered on here, it's super helpful.

So after the transom cap was welded, I flipped it over and started cleaning the bottom of the hull. The previous owner must have let it sit in the water; she was really stained. 




A couple hours, a burned out grinder, and a bunch of wire wheels later....




Taped off for Steelflex. I went with the stuff that has teflon in it, and put it on as thick as I could get it. 













Steelflex is pretty incredible stuff. Once I got it back on the trailer I could literally slide the entire boat across the bunks with one finger. 

Next was buttoning up the transom.


----------



## Keystone (Jun 3, 2013)

You do excellent work!

What part of the state you in? I'm in Albert Lea.


----------



## EricZ (Jun 3, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317121#p317121 said:


> Keystone » Today, 05:50[/url]"]You do excellent work!
> 
> What part of the state you in? I'm in Albert Lea.



I'm up in Taylors Falls. It's about an hour northeast of the cities. Any good fishing down there?


Once the transom was buttoned up, it was time for framing. I thought for a long time about how I wanted everything laid out, and wasn't quite sure of what exactly to do when I started, but I had enough decided to get the main framing in.




The rough framing of the new bigger casting deck. I brought it 32" further back than the old one, which after fishing it for a summer started to feel a little small. 




And the back end


I

Unfortunately I don't have an aluminum welder at home, I have to run down to work to use one. Even though it took more time to rivet everything together, and isn't quite as strong, it was way more convenient. 




Majority of it done


----------



## EricZ (Jun 3, 2013)

The next week or two after the main framing was done was spent bending up compartments, and framing where I needed to as I went. 










Then the 1/8" floor went in. 




I knew that getting enough foam in was going to be a problem so it was packed in everywhere I could get it. 




Front compartments and trolling motor battery trays. 




More foam




And the rod locker


----------



## EricZ (Jun 6, 2013)

After scouring ebay for two weeks I finally found a nice new console. The old one was too far gone to mess around with.




Cut to fit




And Installed




Bent up interior panels




The trolling motor I got off of craigslist had a 54" shaft, which was way too long. Cut it down to 34".










The next step was paint, I'll post some pics of that tomorrow.


----------



## wwcenturion (Jun 6, 2013)

Lots of quality work being done here.


----------



## Keystone (Jun 6, 2013)

Coming along real nice!

Yes, there is plenty of decent fishing down here. Allot of small pothole lakes as well as some decent sized lakes too.


----------



## vahunter (Jun 6, 2013)

Looking great! Just curious, what made you mount the pods that high off the boat rather than flush? I know this is a debated topic. So I don't want to hack your thread on such a nicely going build


----------



## EricZ (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks guys. 

It's been a lot of work, but I'm really happy with the way it's turning out. This is my first boat, and definitely didn't understand the break out another thousand saying until now. It's all worth it though. 



[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317583#p317583 said:


> vahunter » Today, 06:16[/url]"]Looking great! Just curious, what made you mount the pods that high off the boat rather than flush? I know this is a debated topic. So I don't want to hack your thread on such a nicely going build



I did a ton of research before I fired up the tig. The reason I raised mine up about an inch and a half is because I didn't see the need for all of that surface tension when on plane. The pods should be completely out of the water when on plane. I also didn't think the stern would sit low enough in the water to get the greatest benefit by mounting them flush on the bottom, if that makes sense. I can post some other pictures of em if you'd like. 


Back to the build,

First time it had been out of the shop in a couple months, heading for paint. A buddy of mine who does auto body owed me a favor. I bought the paint and he sprayed it.

Before




The finished layout




While the boat itself was being painted, I set in on prepping and painting the motor. It runs awesome, but looked terrible. 










Basecoat done




Got er back from paint. I had my buddy spray 2 coats of self etching primer, 2 coats of epoxy sealer, and two coats of PPG Omni white. This is just the basecolor, there are 3 other colors and clear on it now.


----------



## EricZ (Jun 8, 2013)

The fun really started after I got it back from paint. I was going to just wrap the boat in digital camo vinyl, but after reading some boat wrap horror stories I decided against it. Anyway, I picked up two shades of gray, black, and 100 yards of vinyl paint mask.

Luckily I found a marpat pattern online that I could go off of. There was way too much gray and black in the pattern for me, so I went in and cleaned it up a little bit. 

Anyway, here's the first stencil cut. 




Dark gray on the motor




Taped off for light gray







Sprayed


----------



## panFried (Jun 8, 2013)

You have some mad skills! Rebuild looks really sharp. Great Job!


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Jun 8, 2013)

That's one sweet build that you've got going! =P~


----------



## EricZ (Aug 29, 2013)

So two and a half months later, and I'm finally finished with the boat. It's funny how the little things like work and the girlfriend can get in the way. 

I'm gonna pick up where I left off, with the paint. After the motor was finished, I started in on the hull.

Taped the first color













Turned out like this







Repeat for the light gray 







and the black







and done


----------



## Zum (Aug 29, 2013)

That looks pretty cool,nice job.


----------



## Downtown (Aug 31, 2013)

Looks awesome, you do good work.
Have you had it on the water? I would like to see it in action!


----------



## coreyprashaw (Sep 1, 2013)

This is the most beautiful thing I've seen in my entire life. Dear God please don't let my girlfriend see what I just posted!


----------



## EricZ (Sep 2, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328006#p328006 said:


> Downtown » 31 Aug 2013, 15:15[/url]"]Looks awesome, you do good work.
> Have you had it on the water? I would like to see it in action!



Thanks! I had it out fishing on Sunday morning for the first time. It didn't sink, so that's good. Next time I'm out I'll take a little video and post it up. 

All in all I'm pretty happy with the way the paint turned out. There are a few areas where the paint bled underneath the mask, but you have to be looking for them. From start to finish it was around 100-110 hours. 

Next was starting in on the wiring. I picked up a kit from bluewaterled, that got me nav lights, deck lights, and compartment lights. 

Nav Lights




Deck Lights




Pulling wires




Not gonna lie, the wiring was a few week process. Every single connection I made was soldered, greased, and heat shrunk together. My least favorite thing in the entire world is chasing down electrical problems.

Next I carpeted inside the compartments, wired in the stereo, added more foam and put in the new 12 gal fuel tank. 










Then it was carpeting the interior. I really screwed up on this step. After buying 4 different kinds of carpet glue from the home improvement stores, none of them worked. Settled on contact cement for everything that had to be carpeted after the compartments, which I used the 1 gallon of alcohol based carpet adhesive that the carpet company sent me for. 







New hardware for the console, and the old one got mounted on the bow. I also painted the trolling motor to match the rest of the boat.


----------



## wingsnhammers (Sep 2, 2013)

This is a pretty awesome build. You've done a bang up job so far! Maybe one of these days I will get a chance to use my version of the WWI Navy "Dazzle" camo. Everything you have done looks professional. Keep up the good work.


----------



## EricZ (Sep 4, 2013)

After waiting on my hatches for a few weeks, they finally showed up. I called in some favors to have all my hatches and decks laser cut and press braked out of .125 aluminum.








Then came mounting and wiring in the console. 




Finished interior










Measuring the decks was next, lot of dimensions to check and re check. I had cardboard templates laser cut to make sure all the measurements were right, lot less expensive than aluminum.







For the most part, everything was good. I tweaked a few of the dimensions on the bow deck a little, and added a hole mount the trolling motor foot pedal flush with the deck. 

The decks




Installing and carpeting the decks


----------



## EricZ (Sep 4, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328228#p328228 said:


> wingsnhammers » 02 Sep 2013, 22:09[/url]"]This is a pretty awesome build. You've done a bang up job so far! Maybe one of these days I will get a chance to use my version of the WWI Navy "Dazzle" camo. Everything you have done looks professional. Keep up the good work.



Thanks man. I'm really happy with the way it turned out. Didn't intend for the build to get as extensive as it did; but do it once, do it right, right?


----------



## Mojo (Sep 4, 2013)

This is just super impressive dude. Great work! Being a former Navy guy I'm really digging that digital camo job you did on that boat, Sharp.


----------



## bigwave (Sep 5, 2013)

Awesome job on your boat.... =D>


----------



## EricZ (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks everybody! 

Well here she is, all finished.


----------



## Downtown (Sep 9, 2013)

That's looks badass. Im liking the lights on the front.


----------



## Kochy (Sep 9, 2013)

Please keep the pics arolling, that boat is basically the same thing as mine. I like the way you did it, how much did you pay for your console if you dont mind me asking, and where'd ya get it, I might want to get it for my boat because that looks pretty bad donkey on yours.


----------



## EricZ (Sep 9, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328835#p328835 said:


> Kochy » Today, 20:48[/url]"]Please keep the pics arolling, that boat is basically the same thing as mine. I like the way you did it, how much did you pay for your console if you dont mind me asking, and where'd ya get it, I might want to get it for my boat because that looks pretty bad donkey on yours.



If I get outta work early enough tomorrow i'll take some pics of her on the water. I've been following your thread, and you've done a heck of a job on your boat. 

The console came from ebay, think it was around 600 bucks without a helm, cable, or steering wheel. The old helm didn't fit behind the dash, so I bought a new teleflex 4.2, a new wheel and a new cable separately. Here's a link to one they have for sale right now.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/GAUGE-DASH-PANEL-SIDE-MOUNT-BOAT-STEERING-CONSOLE-W-TELEFLEX-4-2-NFB-HELM-/400441040910?pt=Boat_Parts_Accessories_Gear&hash=item5d3c25600e&vxp=mtr

If you keep checking, eventually one with some sort of defect will pop up for less money.


----------



## Flatbotm (Sep 10, 2013)

Very nice job on your build! It's great to see it on the water.


----------



## EricZ (Oct 12, 2013)

**Update**

So I haven't been able to use her near as much as I'd like, but after 10-12 times in the water she's holding up good. Not as fast as before, but a heck of a lot more solid.








Crappy cell phone pic at the landing




My neighbor does covers for a living and gave me a heck of a deal.




What it's all about


----------



## jwh7399 (Oct 15, 2013)

Amazing work. That boat is simply BAD ASS. Very well done.


----------



## 13rannon (Oct 17, 2013)

Very impressive!


----------



## zacksimpson (Jan 7, 2014)

I know no one has posted on here in a few months, but I have a pretty similar boat. Did you do the small pods because that's all that'd fit without affecting your turning, or because that's all the flotation you'd need? Your boat seems to sit pretty light in the back, which is what I'm looking for. I'm just hoping I can put bigger pods on because I have a 70 horse on mine and want to be able to get into some pretty skinny stuff going duck hunting and fishing.


----------



## EricZ (Jan 7, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338170#p338170 said:


> zacksimpson » Today, 16:14[/url]"]I know no one has posted on here in a few months, but I have a pretty similar boat. Did you do the small pods because that's all that'd fit without affecting your turning, or because that's all the flotation you'd need? Your boat seems to sit pretty light in the back, which is what I'm looking for. I'm just hoping I can put bigger pods on because I have a 70 horse on mine and want to be able to get into some pretty skinny stuff going duck hunting and fishing.




I was hoping to put the medium beavertail pods on, but after making cardboard cutouts I realized they wouldn't allow the motor to go lock-to-lock. With the small pods, I have about 1" between the edge of the pod and the outboard when at lock. Having the mediums would have been nice, I brought a guy fishing this fall that was 250ish and it was sitting way lower in the back than I would have liked. If I were you I'd make some cutouts and see if the mediums would fit. Hope this helps.


----------



## zacksimpson (Jan 7, 2014)

It does help, thanks. I'm sure I'll be in the same boat as you. That 70 is pretty wide. I think I'm going to set my engine back and up some on a manual backplate to free up some room for bigger pods and get into some shallower stuff. Definitely going to make some cardboard cut outs and try em on for size though.


----------



## Gators5220 (Jan 7, 2014)

Man that's one sick boat bud, really nice work!


----------



## DrNip (Jan 7, 2014)

What is the product you used to make the stencil on the boat? Where did you get it?


----------



## EricZ (Jan 7, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338207#p338207 said:


> DrNip » 26 minutes ago[/url]"]What is the product you used to make the stencil on the boat? Where did you get it?



I bought a 50 yard roll of Oracal 810S vinyl paint mask and cut out the stencils on my vinyl cutter. Here's the link, it's pretty easy stuff to work with.

https://www.uscutter.com/ORAMASK-810S-Spray-Mask-Stencil


----------



## Kochy (Jan 7, 2014)

Wanna trade?? LOL Yours is so much more Bada%$ then mine, good job man!


----------



## 13rannon (Jan 9, 2014)

Discovery channel should offer you a show for building custom boats. Nice work!

I noticed you had a lot of dead space around the rod holders. Looked like it could hold a lot of spray foam if you were worried about it sinking. 

I just skimmed the pictures so I don't know if it had been brought up before.


----------



## crabsandbottlecaps (Jan 10, 2014)

What type of foam is that looks like something you would see on a house under siding ? If so how does it hold up and does it get soggy . If it's not what is it and where can u get it


----------



## DrNip (Jan 10, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338211#p338211 said:


> EricZ » 07 Jan 2014, 22:55[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338207#p338207 said:
> ...


Vinyl cutters appear to be pretty expensive. I don't see why I couldn't cut with razor and straight edge. Thanks.


----------



## EricZ (Jan 11, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338271#p338271 said:


> 13rannon » 09 Jan 2014, 11:53[/url]"]Discovery channel should offer you a show for building custom boats. Nice work!
> 
> I noticed you had a lot of dead space around the rod holders. Looked like it could hold a lot of spray foam if you were worried about it sinking.
> 
> I just skimmed the pictures so I don't know if it had been brought up before.



Haha, thanks man. Discovery channel can make anything interesting. I'll post a picture of what I did around the rod holders later, but I basically just filled the while cavity with polystyrene foam as best I could.


----------



## EricZ (Jan 11, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338325#p338325 said:


> crabsandbottlecaps » Yesterday, 09:59[/url]"]What type of foam is that looks like something you would see on a house under siding ? If so how does it hold up and does it get soggy . If it's not what is it and where can u get it



You can get the foam at any home improvement store, i got mine at menards. You're looking for closed cell, rigid polystyrene foam sheets. I used a combination of 1", 1-1/2", and 2" thick sheets on my build. Make surr you get the closed cell, it doesnt absorb water.


----------



## crabsandbottlecaps (Jan 14, 2014)

What type of foam is that looks like house foam board that u would find under siding ?
Looking for foam myself


----------



## crabsandbottlecaps (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks and how did u get it to stick on upright and I take it u just layer on floor but did u use some type on silicone to stick


----------



## EricZ (Jan 20, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338642#p338642 said:


> crabsandbottlecaps » 14 Jan 2014, 11:34[/url]"]Thanks and how did u get it to stick on upright and I take it u just layer on floor but did u use some type on silicone to stick



The foam was all friction fit, no glue or silicone. I would have had it spray foamed in hindsight, but this worked just fine for me.


----------



## zacksimpson (Jan 20, 2014)

I never really checked while I was taking my boat apart, but now with all the original foam out and the decks, it's very flimsy on the front end. I'm wondering if you still have this problem with there being no spray foam? I know you added a lot of aluminum bracing to yours, and I'm going to be adding some to mine, but I was just curious how much stiffness was gained by having spray in foam? I'm debating just doing under the front deck and those two back portions under the rear deck in spray/pour and the rest in pink board. For the price, and ease of it, I'd rather do all pink foam, but if it'll make the boat stiffer overall, I'll do some pour foam.


----------



## rscottp (Jan 20, 2014)

Great job with the pink foam! That is how I hope mine turns out when I am finished.


----------



## EricZ (Jan 20, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339198#p339198 said:


> zacksimpson » Today, 17:09[/url]"]I never really checked while I was taking my boat apart, but now with all the original foam out and the decks, it's very flimsy on the front end. I'm wondering if you still have this problem with there being no spray foam? I know you added a lot of aluminum bracing to yours, and I'm going to be adding some to mine, but I was just curious how much stiffness was gained by having spray in foam? I'm debating just doing under the front deck and those two back portions under the rear deck in spray/pour and the rest in pink board. For the price, and ease of it, I'd rather do all pink foam, but if it'll make the boat stiffer overall, I'll do some pour foam.



Not sure if I can give you the answer you're looking for, but personally I would not rely on the foam itself to provide an kind of rigidity. Mine was very flimsy once I cut out all of the old structure, but once I put the new stuff in it was a lot stiffer than before. Whatever the foam added in rigidity after the aluminum bracing was in is just an added bonus. It's at least twice as rigid as it was when the old decks were on. Running through any kind of chop before I could feel the whole boat shake and rattle, it doesn't do that anymore.


----------



## Kier (Jan 20, 2014)

Is a pool noodle considered closed cell foam? Can it be used for floatation?


----------



## rscottp (Jan 21, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339218#p339218 said:


> Kier » 21 Jan 2014, 00:51[/url]"]Is a pool noodle considered closed cell foam? Can it be used for floatation?



Yes,yes.


----------



## Kier (Jan 21, 2014)

I assume the pink board foam is cheaper than pool noodles?


----------



## EricZ (Jan 21, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339243#p339243 said:


> Kier » Today, 09:57[/url]"]I assume the pink board foam is cheaper than pool noodles?



Not sure what the going rate is on a pool noodle, but I'd be willing to bet that pink foam is cheaper.


----------

